# Conexion de teatro en casa Daewoo



## cutter (Sep 22, 2015)

Buenas, hace unas semanas mi tio se fue del pais, y dejo unas cosas que ya uno utilizaba, como este teatro en casa que creo ya es algo antiguo, el modelo es AHT 1000c, el problema es que lo he conectado por medio de el cable que esta en la imagen, pero solo logro que suenen 4 bocinas (incluyendo el subwoofer) pero 2 bocinas no suenan, que son las 2 que estan en medio en la imagen que adjunté. Nose si estoy conectando algo mal o que, en las imágenes tambien esta las entradas que tiene el equipo. Las bocinas funcionan ya que probé conectandolas en las salidas que si me funcionan, pero son las de en medio que no andan. He intentado conectandolo a mi celular pero no da. He intentado buscar el manual por toda la web pero no pude encontrarlo. Mi duda es, hay alguna manera especial de conectarlo para probar si esas 2 salidas funcionan? O para comprobar si las 2 salidas estan malas y tendria que revisar en si el equipo por dentro. Espero alguien me pueda ayudar, gracias de antemano.


----------



## maxee (Sep 22, 2015)

por lo que se ve en la primera imagen tiene 3 entradas stereo: dc; aux, video.
Debes conectar en una de ellas el cable que muestras en la segunda imagen, darle audio con algún reproductor y seleccionar en el equipo la entrada que uses.
el equipo generara, el audio para el sub o bien sumara los dos canales y recortara para que pasen solo las frecuencias bajas para el sub. Y algo parecido hará para las demás salidas.
Otra posibilidad es que las entradas, dc; aux y video, sean también entradas 5.1 con lo que tendrías que conectarlas todas. para que suenen todos los parlantes.
lo sabrás fácilmente viendo que opciones te da el equipo en su panel frontal o control remoto


----------



## Bleny (Sep 22, 2015)

Sera 2 RCA para el izquierda y derecha, otros 2 para los 2 traseros, y los otros 2 que quedan es el subwoofer y el central, prueba pinchado uno a uno con el RCA para identificarlos,mira también que no sea alguna configuración del equipo


----------



## cutter (Sep 22, 2015)

Gracias por responder amigos

Pues he estado probando lo que me dijeron, pero solo con el mismo cable. Probé cambiando las configuraciones del equipo pero unicamente funcionan como un equalizador y solo cambia el nivel del bajo entre otras cosas, pero las 2 bocinas siguen sin sonar. Y con respecto a conectar 3 cables de eso para sacar 5.1 creo que no funcionaria porque si conecto el cable en las entradas auxiliar, tengo que seleccionar "auxiliar" en el equipo para que suenen, pero las otra 4 entradas no suenan para nada ni cambiando todas las configuraciones. Adjunto una imagen de la parte frontal.


----------



## Bleny (Sep 22, 2015)

Pero en auxiliara si funcionan ¿no?, necesitas tener conectado las 6 entradas si quieres que suene por los 6 canales, por que si solo tienes 4 solo sonaran 4.


----------



## cutter (Sep 22, 2015)

Si, si conecto el cable a las entradas de "auxiliar" y selecciono "auxiliar" en function, si suenan pero solamente 3 bocinas y él subwoofer, si seleciono por ejemplo "video" y tengo conectado en "auxiliar " no suena nada de nada. Por eso es esa mi duda, servira que al conectar las 6 entradas, suenen todas las bocinas? Porque al parecer solo suenan la entrada que se selecciona en function


----------



## Bleny (Sep 22, 2015)

Prueba mantener pulsado el botón function, también puede que tenga funciones el mando que en el panel frontal no


----------



## cutter (Sep 22, 2015)

Gracias amigo, ya probé y nada :/ 

Bueno supongo que las 2 salidas que no suenan estarán malas, pero antes de meterme a eso y pedirle a un amigo que me ayude, necesito que me saques de una duda. Si quiero conectarlo al pc (ya lo tengo conectado en la salida color naranja de la placa madre, donde funciona la bocina frontal y él subwoofer) y en la salida color verde tengo mis bocinas de toda la vida del pc. Ahora bien, me faltarian 2 bocinas para tenerlo completo, si conecto las bocinas directamente a la placa madre, funcionaran? O necesitan un amplificador pequeño para que den sonido? gracias


----------



## ElectroWero (Sep 23, 2015)

Si usa un DVD 5.1 para pelis todo suena, si conecta un mp3 va solo a Stereo, no depende del Home si no de que tipo de CD o DVD este usando.


----------



## Bleny (Sep 23, 2015)

Si necesitarías un amplificador para que funcionaran los que te faltan,
Verde=frontales
Negro=traseros
Naranja=central/subwoofer
, si funcionan de forma separada los canales,es que funciona bien pero necesitas conectarlos todos todos los RCA


----------

